# Finger ligature?



## uhlerclarem (Apr 7, 2010)

One of our ped docs did an in-office ligature on a newborn's 6th finger. CPT code? This one has me stumped
Thanks


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 13, 2010)

*Polydactyly 11200*

If you look up polydactyly in your CPT you'll be directed to CPT 26587 ... BUT ... when you look at 26587 there is a parenthetical remark - 
(For excision of polydactylous digit, *soft tisssue only, use 11200*.)

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

